# Morning Session Prepration for Structural Engineer



## Battle_Field (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I have chosen Structural Engineering for Afternoon Session. I have already thoroughly reviewed all the topics related to structural engineering, geotech and construction management given in the CERM. But the Tranpsportation, Hydraulics, Water Resources, Enviromental topics seems to be in too much detail for the morning session. I am looking for your advice that in how much detail should I study these topics? I was thinking to review these topics for the FE reference manual instead of PE Reference Manual, What is your suggesion about this? I want to concentrate more on structural related topics thats why I do not want to spend too much time on other topics.

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 2, 2012)

Battle_Field said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I have chosen Structural Engineering for Afternoon Session. I have already thoroughly reviewed all the topics related to structural engineering, geotech and construction management given in the CERM. But the Tranpsportation, Hydraulics, Water Resources, Enviromental topics seems to be in too much detail for the morning session. I am looking for your advice that in how much detail should I study these topics? I was thinking to review these topics for the FE reference manual instead of PE Reference Manual, What is your suggesion about this? I want to concentrate more on structural related topics thats why I do not want to spend too much time on other topics.
> 
> Thanks


It's very simple. Use the CERM but study only the topics listed in the NCEES exam outline syllabus. http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php Good luck.


----------



## desantmf (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, Make sure you don't waste your time studying the depth portions for those sections. At http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu: There are some good videos to help you study for Transportation, Hydraulics, and Water Resources. Not the best for Environmental though, you will just have to study the CERM. Environmental is not very much of the exam though. Watch the videos solve some practice problems and move on to studying your depth portion.

*"Know where to find the information and how to use it - That's the secret of success." - Albert Einstein*

www.learncivilengineering.com


----------

